# 1995 Documentation Guidelines Question Exam



## rlmiller (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi List,

We are using the 1995 Documentation Guidelines for auditing and I wanted to ask those that use these guidelines about the Exam.  In the Guideline it states we should count the Body areas OR Organ systems and not both.  Our EHR counts both, I am not sure that is correct for coding purposes.  Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Robin Miller, RHIT


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 29, 2013)

hi, Robin.  Check with your MAC.  Ours, (NHIC) allows BA or OS for PF.  They allow OS and/or BA for EPF and Detailed.  For Comprehensive, it's OS only.


----------

